

The NSA reads my t-shirts. - jazzychad
http://teespring.com/nsareads

======
jazzychad
Hi hn, my sister is in the process of adopting a child which is very
expensive! I have been trying to think of ways to help her raise money for the
process, and I thought how about a t-shirt campaign?

100% of the proceeds from this teespring campaign will go directly to her and
her husband to help with adoption fees. You get a t-shirt, my sister gets some
much needed aid! Everybody wins.

~~~
rtfeldman
You should really start a new thread for this rather than posting off-topic on
an existing thread.

~~~
olympus
Seeing as jazzychad is OP, I think this is the campaign he was talking about.

------
carlob
I would have bought it if were a donation to the EFF. Sorry Jazzychad, I
empathize with them, but EFF would have been more appropriate don't you think?

~~~
PStamatiou
No

~~~
carlob
Please expand

------
RRRA
This is kind of a boring t-shirt considering all the nice NSA "art" that is
out there... (and can we drop all black for everything geeky? :P)

